# Track party / Washington state FSR 6710



## Helmsman38

Is anyone out there intrested in trailering to Washington for a track party ?  Forest service road 6710 cross street Old Cascade Highway Take US HWY 2 from Skykomish Wa,  east  or US HWY 2 west from Leavenworth Wa.  Feb 24th~ Sunday the 26th . Lodging can be found in Skykomish Wa or Leavenworth Wa. 

Just dosent seem to be very many people in my area that get their Thiokol or Tuckers out . What ever it is you have we would love to see you bring it out for a cruise .    Let me know if there is any intrest .


----------



## Helmsman38

Im in !


----------



## cloudcap

I'm game for at least one of the days.


----------



## JimVT

I'l give it a try . My tracks are off  for a new sprocket job. Jim


----------



## Helmsman38

My wife and I have a cabin on the Old Cascade Highway ~ Atfer unloading the toys we can stop by there shortly before heading up the mountain on FSR 6710 . Pack a lunch and bring your cameras . Depending on what rigs come we may go to Captains Point the ride could be exciting . The view is a good one at the top ! Parking can be found in Scenic . I will get intouch with one of the other owners if we need more parking . Cascade powder cats runs a back county ski opp in the area as well . I will get intouch with them they might like to come along with us .


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> I'l give it a try . My tracks are off for a new sprocket job. Jim


 My neighbor just bought a Tucker today over in Idaho  Not sure what year  or Modle . He is intrested in coming so that will make four of us right now . 
Im new to the Thiokol so it will be nice to meet up and learn about these things .


----------



## Helmsman38

He bought that 1965 Tucker 343A   ! He's hauling it back tonight ~  Let it snow ~


----------



## JimVT

I just got my 2012 calendar and marked the dates down. 
Jim


----------



## Helmsman38

Should be a good time . "Tyeoneon"  Bought themselves a older Tucker ~ We hooked up with them for a ride on FSR6710 last weekend . Went back in about 6.5 miles . The old tucker ran like clock work  

I am hoping to get back in there again soon to build a few snow structures prior to Feb  track party . 

It would be nice to get another couple cats back up  in there with us if you know anyone that just enjoys getting out in the back country . Right now its looking like there will be four cats


----------



## Helmsman38

I think I will bring the Sprite


----------



## northerndave

irongoat said:


> Is anyone out there intrested in trailering to Washington for a track party ? Forest service road 6710 cross street Old Cascade Highway Take US HWY 2 from Skykomish Wa, east or US HWY 2 west from Leavenworth Wa. Feb 24th~ Sunday the 26th . Lodging can be found in Skykomish Wa or Leavenworth Wa.
> 
> Just dosent seem to be very many people in my area that get their Thiokol or Tuckers out . What ever it is you have we would love to see you bring it out for a cruise . Let me know if there is any intrest .


 

oh wow, I wish I had the time and the $ to travel, I have an aunt and uncle that live there, we could stay with them. Sounds like a blast and Leavenworth is such a prety little town.

Evious, I hope you all take pictures and post them from your ride.


----------



## JimVT

someone  needs to post a map of the area. Mine are vague on the road numbers.
But I am thing levenworth  is about 1hr drive.


----------



## cloudcap

Here's a Google Maps link to the area.  FS Road 6710 wanders off to the north quite a ways -- you can follow it in Google Maps as long as you care to do so.

Ron


----------



## Helmsman38

northerndave said:


> oh wow, I wish I had the time and the $ to travel, I have an aunt and uncle that live there, we could stay with them. Sounds like a blast and Leavenworth is such a prety little town.
> 
> Evious, I hope you all take pictures and post them from your ride.


    When there's a will there a way ! Would love to see your ride !   We will all be taking photos


----------



## Helmsman38

cloudcap said:


> Here's a Google Maps link to the area. FS Road 6710 wanders off to the north quite a ways -- you can follow it in Google Maps as long as you care to do so.
> 
> Ron


     Ron    Perfect Map !    Im in the shop with the Spryte   doing some pre season fixes  Most likely we will have the Thiokol 1402 imp  which we are selling and the Spryte .  Marco


----------



## Helmsman38

Hey Stan  are you out there ?  Would love to see you for the tack party !


----------



## northerndave

irongoat said:


> When there's a will there a way ! Would love to see your ride ! We will all be taking photos


 

I'm currently without a ride, looking to change that this week though....


----------



## Helmsman38

Im selling our Thiokol 1402 IMP  1964   Not a work horse but maintained


----------



## JimVT

irongoat said:


> Should be a good time . "Tyeoneon" Bought themselves a older Tucker ~ We hooked up with them for a ride on FSR6710 last weekend . Went back in about 6.5 miles . The old tucker ran like clock work
> 
> I am hoping to get back in there again soon to build a few snow structures prior to Feb track party .
> 
> It would be nice to get another couple cats back up in there with us if you know anyone that just enjoys getting out in the back country . Right now its looking like there will be four cats


If you need some help or company.  I can bring the best one for the job.
Jim


----------



## Helmsman38

I was surprized there arent more people out there with tracked cats in our area


----------



## JimVT

the snow depth is looking good for that area.


----------



## Helmsman38

Just returned from FSR 6710 . Plenty of snow . We didnt go up to Captains point. Instead we stopped in the valley floor and broke bread there while the kids fooled  around with a snowboard . It rained all day  Yuk ! 

Tye One On will not be attending previous date has them doing something else .   

It was nice to get out on the snow and check out the Spryte .


----------



## JimVT

what is the elevation ?  The snow pack should be good.


----------



## Helmsman38

irongoat said:


> Ron Perfect Map ! Im in the shop with the Spryte doing some pre season fixes Most likely we will have the Thiokol 1402 imp which we are selling and the Spryte . Marco


 
Sold the 1402 Imp


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> what is the elevation ? The snow pack should be good.


 

4618 feet   and it gets higher but there will be some limitations on locations we will be able to venture off too . There is a large slide area we wont want to cross . 

There is also a back country ski operation going on up there . If you look at the map provided in an earlier post  there is the first right hand turn off FSR 6710 which takes you up onto delberts ridge. We will want to respect The lease holder to that land " Cascade Powder Cats " and not venture into their operation area . 

We will bring a stand up tent , chair and a BBQ on a table for anyone who would like to skew something up !  We also will have Brauts ! and the fixxens should anyone like to have some .  I like beer so I plan to bring some.  There is the possibility we could have music  off the genset ( small honda quiet) if there is any intrest in having it ? 

As we get closer to the Track party date if anyone has a question about parking or lodging let me know asap . Skykomish will be the closest lodging but can fill up . Leavenworth would be the next lodging to the east .  

I'm hoping that there is enough intrest out there that this could be an annual event each year at a min . The Track party location could rotate around so we could all enjoy the different areas in our amazing state of Washington . Meeting other cat owners and the equipment history should make for a great outing !    

So in a nut shell get the word out ! Track Party FSR 6710  bring your kids the wife and the dog !   Marco


----------



## Helmsman38

cloudcap said:


> I'm game for at least one of the days.


 


Saturday the 25th  I figure we will all leave the trailhead by no later than 10am Look for our Red Spryte at the Old Cascade Highway east entrance .


----------



## JimVT

how much parking is at the trailhead?


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> how much parking is at the trailhead?


 
The parking lot is at Scenic off HWY 2 . It is at the east entrance of the Old Cascade HWY . The Iron Goat Trail Head is located there also . Look for the Red Caboose on the right hand side of the road . There is also a Red Caboose on the left hand side of the road . Park on the south side of US HWY 2 . 
The parking is on private property which I have permission to use for this event .The parking lot is right on US HWY 2 .
For those who would like to attend you need to contact me on this post so I can arrange your parking spot . There is 10 parking spaces for trailers which are perfect for us to unload and load . All trucks are to pull straight toward bank of the parking lot . This allows you easy on and off of the trailer . Please do not park too wide in the lot. Hug the person next to you . 
If it turns out that the event needs more parking we can park rigs at the west entrance of the Old Cascade HWY also . The best parking is in Scenic . 

Scenic is about 10 miles east of Skykomish Wa . There is and earlier post on this thread Map Questing the area of FSR 6710 . 

Be sure to bring your wife and childern .

Things to think about bringing . 
Safety first 
First aid kit
tow strap
winch
fuel
oil
hyd fluid ?
warm cloths
food
water
drink
matches
blanket
radio ~ Marine channel 68 or hand held CB
chair
camera
small chain saw
snow shoes
head lamp flash light
extra cloths
and plenty of stories from your last outing ! 

If we get an early start it gives us plenty of time to relax on the way out . Lets try not to be loading cats on the trailers in the dark .


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> I just got my 2012 calendar and marked the dates down.
> Jim


   Any other cats down your way that want to come ?


----------



## JimVT

Lyndon and Earl are planning and I am. so that is two pickup and 16' trailers. We should be overnight. I will have a camper on my pickup. I will know more when lyndon returns from work. we'll have the two snow tracs show in the photo.
I contacted one other but he hasn't got back with me.


----------



## Helmsman38

Update on the Track Party FSR 6710

I will be on location Friday the 24th if anyone comes in early . I just need a phone call so I can get you parked correctly its private property right on the HWY US 2 You will see a red and white sign about 2X5' that says private property thats the place . 425 330 5960 Marco . The list of attendees as it stands right now is Lyndon ,Earl,Stan 1, Stan 2 ,Ron , Jim , Marco,  * Jims friend ,  *Whidbey Island  . There is more parking on the west entrance of Old Cascade HWY if needed .

*possible attendee


----------



## Helmsman38

Look for Our Red Spryte you'll know your in the right spot


----------



## Mog1218

I would love to come out for the track party. However, i have not purchased a snowcat yet. Is it ok if i bring a snowmobile instead? I am very interested in learning more about the different snowcats and purchasing one that fits my needs. I looked at a bunch of units today in Gardiner,MT and saw some cool units. I will post some photos later when i have access to computer. 

Scott


----------



## Helmsman38

Mog1218 said:


> I would love to come out for the track party. However, i have not purchased a snowcat yet. Is it ok if i bring a snowmobile instead? I am very interested in learning more about the different snowcats and purchasing one that fits my needs. I looked at a bunch of units today in Gardiner,MT and saw some cool units. I will post some photos later when i have access to computer.
> 
> Scott


 
Should anyone like to bring a snowmobile they would have to park their truck and trailer at the West entrance of the Old Cascade Highway . The property owner of the private lot dosent want snowmobiles in the lot . 

In the mean time is there anyone out there selling a cat  Mog1218 might be intrested in buying ?  Come to think of it there is a fellow on Whidbey Island selling one  Check craigslist he might have it posted . Good luck with the search ~


----------



## Helmsman38

Mog1218 said:


> I would love to come out for the track party. However, i have not purchased a snowcat yet. Is it ok if i bring a snowmobile instead? I am very interested in learning more about the different snowcats and purchasing one that fits my needs. I looked at a bunch of units today in Gardiner,MT and saw some cool units. I will post some photos later when i have access to computer.
> 
> Scott


 

Scott   Try Bill Guthrie     at SnowTrans in Idaho  he has several cats to choose from


----------



## Helmsman38

Just alittle info on the Track party . From Scenic parking lot the distance to FSR 6710 on Old Cascade highway is about 2 miles . From there to the trail head of the Iron Goat walking trail only is 1.4 miles , there are some bathrooms there ~ not sure they are open . From there we will go another 4 miles on the valley floor and coral for the get together . 7.4 miles in ~ round trip of about 15 miles . 
Would someone be willing to offer to bring a small chain saw ? Should there be a tree over the road we will need one . I dont have one .

We all need to be off our trailers before 10am the Feb 25th to head up the hill at 10am .


----------



## cloudcap

I carry a saw on the cat -- I'll verify that it has a fresh chain and is running before the event.

Ron


----------



## Helmsman38

cloudcap said:


> I carry a saw on the cat -- I'll verify that it has a fresh chain and is running before the event.
> 
> Ron


 
Ron,
Thats great !  thank you ~  We will haul the BBQ and possibly a large tent in case we have rain or snow during lunch . 

I was up there on the FSR 6710 today  lots of snow ! We should be in good shape for the Track Party


----------



## JimVT

scratch off the jims friend he called and mailed me that it is to long of a drive from yakama. jim


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you all better get going on that party or winter is going to be over for you all and you will have to hurc your stuff up here to do it as the snoe hangs around till about april here


----------



## JimVT

I would like to join you sometime. But I think  the coldest was +12 that I been in. a trip with you  would mean getting larger mukluks and adding a few pounds.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> scratch off the jims friend he called and mailed me that it is to long of a drive from yakama. jim


 
Yakima yep   I understand .  

On another note we sold our 1402 imp to a fellow who needed it for his cabin in East Yakima area . 

My wife and I will have four others in our cat with us for the trip .


----------



## Helmsman38

dds said:


> you all better get going on that party or winter is going to be over for you all and you will have to hurc your stuff up here to do it as the snoe hangs around till about april here


 
In the location the track party will be   there was snow till early June last year.


----------



## utahwilson

Make sure you all take lots of pictures/videos for us unfortunates that can't make the event.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Jim you need to make plans for iditarod time frame the temps don't usualy get below 0 than days are longer and once you have seen an st run in cold powder you will curs that wet sticky stuff you all have to run in


----------



## 300 H and H

You guys keep talking about this and you may just have a flat land farmer going on a long trip for a comparatively short snow cat ride!!

Seriously I breached the subject with the wife yesterday....

Loosing the little bit o snow we had today...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Kirk just come up for iditarod and enjoy next year i hope to have a second st up and running you could take some folks out for me i will share the proffits


----------



## 300 H and H

Your on Man!!!

Love to, what is the dates? A whole year to plan...

Kirk out


----------



## Helmsman38

utahwilson said:


> Make sure you all take lots of pictures/videos for us unfortunates that can't make the event.


 
Im hoping to single out a couple of areas for each cat owner to show us their stuff for the video camera . I will post what I can get for you all


----------



## JimVT

don't get to much film for that camera . I just got with lindon and earl today and they are dropping out. 
Some personal family problems come up with one of them. so just me from my area right now. they had it all hooked up and ready to go and backed in the barn.
I have to help out with some SAR  avalanche type trainning this weekend but should be good to go. It is a 2hr drive  so arrive friday  before noon and camp saturday night ??? I should be alone.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

Scott  Jim lost your contact info  could you repost it to him ?
We will feed everyone lunch Sat


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> don't get to much film for that camera . I just got with lindon and earl today and they are dropping out.
> Some personal family problems come up with one of them. so just me from my area right now. they had it all hooked up and ready to go and backed in the barn.
> I have to help out with some SAR avalanche type trainning this weekend but should be good to go. It is a 2hr drive so arrive friday before noon and camp saturday night ??? I should be alone.
> jim


 
Just got word wife and I will be up there Friday before noon  at our cabin Try to park on the passenger side of our Toyota FJ  Yellow


----------



## JimVT

looks like Scott will be my navigator if he's up to the challenge.


----------



## Mog1218

Thanks Jim. I am really looking forward to the event and riding navigator.

Scott


----------



## Helmsman38

Calling all Cats last call for the 1st annual Track Party / Washington State Forest Service Road 6710 . The food is all lined up the cats are on the trailers and not only is it snowing but there is plenty of snow . We are expecting up two    24 inches for this Sat. 

This will be a chance for us all to share our experiences catting ~ good , bad and ugly ! I will be putting together a video with everyones photos be sure to bring your digital cameras.


----------



## Mog1218

Here are some photos from today’s fun. The track party was officially canceled by irongoat. Since Jim and I were at the meeting location already we ventured out solo in his Snow Trac. I had a blast. Thanks Jim for the ride and education.


----------



## Mog1218

Links to some videos

[ame]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FR4MWr2Njk&feature=autoplay&list=UUCODM3Us-yPMPiOPnaVUVqQ&lf=plcp&playnext=2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flOR2uonQbY&list=UUCODM3Us-yPMPiOPnaVUVqQ&index=1&feature=plcp"]MVI 5433      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mog1218

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXRn7Mv47cM&list=UUCODM3Us-yPMPiOPnaVUVqQ&index=2&feature=plcp"]MVI 5432 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## cloudcap

Marco called around 7:00 this morning to nix the Track Party -- too much snow and a chance of falling trees damaging people and/or equipment.  We were already on the road, so we went ahead and picked up a friend (Jonathan) who was going to join us for the day and headed toward our cabin off I-90 instead.  It didn't have as much snow as the Stevens Pass area, but there was still enough to have a good time.

Here's Jonathan and me at the cabin.


Jonathan at the helm.


We had some trees that we just drove over.


While for others we squeezed underneath.


My way-cool window decal.


And my gracious wife who tolerates my strange interest in snow cats (Cle Elum Dam & Lake in the background).


It is unfortunate that we weren't able to link up with everyone else at Scenic, but it was still a good day to play in the snow.

Ron


----------



## muleman RIP

Wow. You guys got a ton of fresh snow in both places. We had flurries blowing around and that was it.


----------



## utahwilson

thanks for the photos and videos


----------



## Helmsman38

I have to say im sorry this event didnt go as planned . It was a tough decision to make calling it off . As we exited our cabin at 6am to meet up with Jim in the parking lot two trees went BANG !!!! the alders had heavy snow load and were braking . Safety first ~ No party is worth having a tree fall on you or your loved one . Lucky for Jim and I Friday we were able to scout the area . Thats one fast cat Jim has there . Note that Friday wasnt a huge snow day but walking out with the wife shows the snow load


----------



## Helmsman38

Photos


----------



## JimVT

I want to thank scott for posting the pictures .My dialup isn't built for that.
and also want to thank Irongoat for  the hosting of the party.
I showed up the day before the storm and Irongoat and I got a few hours of time in running the trail in my rig.
a few limbs were falling from the heavy wet snow and we could have caugh one.
Good time and I am looking forward to more.
Jim


----------



## cloudcap

More video links.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JppyR4_Lvg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JppyR4_Lvg[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M__cBz5Fl28"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M__cBz5Fl28[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk3GDSwmv3c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk3GDSwmv3c[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Great pics and videos. I know what you mean about the trees breaking like that. It is damn scary to be out in the woods and they start cracking and dropping all around you. Smart decision to cancel. Looks like you have plenty of snow for a redo this year yet.


----------



## Helmsman38

irongoat said:


> Is anyone out there intrested in trailering to Washington for a track party ? Forest service road 6710 cross street Old Cascade Highway Take US HWY 2 from Skykomish Wa, east or US HWY 2 west from Leavenworth Wa. Feb 24th~ Sunday the 26th . Lodging can be found in Skykomish Wa or Leavenworth Wa.
> 
> Just dosent seem to be very many people in my area that get their Thiokol or Tuckers out . What ever it is you have we would love to see you bring it out for a cruise . Let me know if there is any intrest .


 
Im going to give this another shot for a track party on FSR 6710 here in Washington State late January 2013 interested send me a post and lets talk .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that would be cool i'm  looking into getting a thiokol 2100 shippid into seattlee this winter would be cool too participate. as i would have to be down there to containerize it for the shipping season next summer


----------



## Helmsman38

We might be  able to help you trailer it up to the track grounds and back to Seattle . Where might you store it in Seattle   any thought on that ?   How much does it weigh ? 

Who are you looking to buy through ?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

they weigh in around 6k and i have a vender that my company deals with that will store it for me also as aslong as i have it containerized he will load and get it to the docks for me. it just makes sence if i have to hop a plane to get down there i should do it around that time frame


----------



## Helmsman38

dds said:


> they weigh in around 6k and i have a vender that my company deals with that will store it for me also as aslong as i have it containerized he will load and get it to the docks for me. it just makes sence if i have to hop a plane to get down there i should do it around that time frame


 
D  ~   Sounds like my trailer will handle the weight .  If you decied to get the Puss out for a spin let me know Im sure we can work out getting you up to Steven Pass  and back .  Its not a long trek from Seattle .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if things work out right it will be comming on a trailer with some other ff members


----------



## Helmsman38

DDS

January is a great time of the year here to get out with the cat . It would be great to hear from the other ff members that possibly are interested in coming . Maybe they could post a of photo of their cat on this thread . It might get some talk going


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

they would all be comming with my thiokol


----------



## Helmsman38

dds said:


> they would all be comming with my thiokol


 

 Sweet !  

The location is nice because it is in the middle of the Cascades here in Washington  which gives the guys to the south and north a place in the middle to meet up .  Avalanche areas can be avoided ~ not a huge area but easy to get to and friendly to play at . Snow loaded trees can be an issue ( alders ) but the old chain saw gets er done . Last years Track Party we had trees breaking and cut the party short .   Safety first 

Maybe this year Stan to the north will make it and Cloudcap will come ? Jim made it last year .


----------



## 300 H and H

SO any idea when a date for January of 2013 might be set? For us from the midwest, it's time to plan ahead....Is the parking place Semi friendly? I might have one with a 50' flatbed and 3 machines comming....

Trucking in the mountains in Jamuary isn't something I have ever done....I hope the weather is decent..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Helmsman38

Kirk,
The weekend of Jan 25th 26th 27th . With the idea everyone checks in on the 25th to unload . Gather at the Cascadia Inn in Skykomish that night for a meet and greet . Then the 26th warm up the cats and head up the hill for show and tell .

For those looking for lodging the Cascadia Inn has rooms a bar and a restaurant . Book your rooms early  or they wont be there cancle two days prior if you have too . Be sure to let them know Marco sent you . Their phone number is 360 677 2030 ask for Henry . You can also Google it for more info .

If you plan on showing up the day of the event be there no later than 8am to be parked . You want to be unloaded and ready to leave up the hill at 9am . Once the cats are unloaded take them north across the highway to park them out of the way . 

The trek will go three and a half miles down Old Cascade Highway then 3 to 9 miles up Forest Service Road ( fsr) 6710 . We will stop in the upper valley later for a BBQ burgers hotdogs my treat bring your own drinks and chairs . A rain jacket might also be a good idea . Be prepared have a first aid kit and what ever tools you feel you need . If someone gets stuck or brakes down we can get them out . 
Im hoping Ron and Jim will be able to come they both have pertty cool cats and I would love to see them .
If the event looks like we are going to have more than 20 cats the location can easly be moved to another loacation . Our friends in California and Oregon may also be coming up . There is also a cat head from Alaska looking to get his new to him ride out on the snow before barging his way North . 

Lets get all the input we can this year from everyone to make this years Track Party one North America can be proud of . 

Some of the topics we will discuss are Back country & Cat safety and the direction of the snow cat industry . My favoraite is maintenance and getting out there to see what that thing will do !










300 H and H said:


> SO any idea when a date for January of 2013 might be set? For us from the midwest, it's time to plan ahead....Is the parking place Semi friendly? I might have one with a 50' flatbed and 3 machines comming....
> 
> Trucking in the mountains in Jamuary isn't something I have ever done....I hope the weather is decent..
> 
> Regards, Kirk


----------



## JimVT

any chance of getting permission to run up the hill towards the "private" mountain ski area? Maybe just stay on  the groomed ??? you letting them park in your yard should have some influence. Only13 miles of lower  road will go fast.
Jim


----------



## Helmsman38

There is the Beckler River area which gos on for many miles This is right next to Skykomish to the north . Its a great place if there is enough snow .   As time gets closer we could use that as an option . More road there than time or fuel .   Google Beckler river camp ground .
The ski resort is out of the question they would never allow us on the leased land . 

Are there any good spots out by you ?   I90 is a easy road for trucking to .





JimVT said:


> any chance of getting permission to run up the hill towards the "private" mountain ski area? Maybe just stay on the groomed ??? you letting them park in your yard should have some influence. Only13 miles of lower road will go fast.
> Jim


----------



## 300 H and H

irongoat,

Sounds good...Are you sure there is a place in the mountains to turn an 18 wheeler around to get out?? Parking lots have to be relatively large for me to be comfortable. Ice road trucker I'm not...Mountains in winter in an 18 wheeler will be a new experiance for me...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> any chance of getting permission to run up the hill towards the "private" mountain ski area? Maybe just stay on the groomed ??? you letting them park in your yard should have some influence. Only13 miles of lower road will go fast.
> Jim


 

Jim   Ahhh  you ment the back country ski operation guys !    Im   going to ask them this weekend  thats a great idea and would be a blast to do . I have been up in my cat to that location  they have a huge yurt up there  great for a party !    I will ask


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H and H said:


> irongoat,
> 
> Sounds good...Are you sure there is a place in the mountains to turn an 18 wheeler around to get out?? Parking lots have to be relatively large for me to be comfortable. Ice road trucker I'm not...Mountains in winter in an 18 wheeler will be a new experiance for me...
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 
Kirk,

No problem on parking the truck and trailer   worst case you will unload   go down the road and turn around and come back and park .


----------



## LiteTrax

Are you thinking at all about a 2013 date?  I'd be interested, and have a LiteTrax 1000d that I want to play with.  My email is collier@litetrax.com


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> any chance of getting permission to run up the hill towards the "private" mountain ski area? Maybe just stay on the groomed ??? you letting them park in your yard should have some influence. Only13 miles of lower road will go fast.
> Jim


 

Jim ,

I just spoke to a fellow who puts on a safety course which is free . Its right in my back yard at Stevens Pass . We are talking right now on how to tye in the Track Party/ Washington State with his free program . This would include a safety program and excellent back country catting with perfect parking for any size truck and trailer . If it works this would be an "epic event" for the whole west coast including Canada . I will keep the board posted as things develope


----------



## Helmsman38

LiteTrax said:


> Are you thinking at all about a 2013 date? I'd be interested, and have a LiteTrax 1000d that I want to play with. My email is collier@litetrax.com


 
Thats great   Jan 2013    we would love to see you .  Please share some photos of your cat !  Love to see it !    Where would you be trailering from ?


----------



## JimVT

One thing is to show some repect to people who operate a bisness on public land but it is still public and was told at our local ski resort that you still can  use the forest service roads.
Climbing that hill to get to better snow would be fun.


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> One thing is to show some repect to people who operate a bisness on public land but it is still public and was told at our local ski resort that you still can use the forest service roads.
> Climbing that hill to get to better snow would be fun.


----------



## Helmsman38

Would anyone enjoy meeting up in Leavenworth to display their cat  have a meal prior to heading up the mountain ? Der Ritterhof in Leavenworth www.derritterhof.com  has great parking for any size rig . There are several places to eat in town I would be open to suggestions . The night life and lights of town are great this time of year . Also if your planning to come book your stay early as rooms fill up quickly this time of year .


----------



## Helmsman38

Up date 
The payment to the Leaveanworth chamber of commerce for a membership has been made anyone intrested in helping with the town activities portion of the event speak up !

The washington state forest service called me back and we hope to have an "additional cat jamboree tour " location permited this September . Should anyone like to be involved in helping to choose the area contact me on this fourm .


----------



## 300 H and H

Me, Redsqurel, and dds are plannig on being there. Thanks for taking the time Iron Goat. It may be the only time I get out that far west to go snow catt'in..The better the event you are able to put together, we're all for!!

Hope others are willing to get there as well. The more the better, I think.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H AND H , RED SQUREL , DDS    How many feet long will your truck and trailer be ?  We have plenty of room but still need to know . Also if you have any idea as to what type of cats you will bring I will list it with the chamber of commerece . If you can send me a private email with your cat photos I will publish them in the Jamboree advertising . Anyone who is thinking of coming I need to know their truck and trailer length  and should send me a private email with a photo of their cat so I can get it published on the web   email all photos to   c-i-e@tgi.net   .  More imformation to follow on this fourm as it develops .


----------



## redsqwrl

Sleeper mack with 48 or 53' trailer, still in the air.

Cats should be 1 snow trac  ST4 red , 1 snow master ST4B yellow, 1 thiokol pack master model 2100 mostly red. these should fit nicely.

The 2100 will have plenty ability to move any snow. 12'3" six way blade. 383 Cubic inches of non turbo diesel to boot.

Quite a few things have to fall in place is why I have been staying somewhat mum. I have done trail rides out west in 4x4 scouts, and Motor bikes and snow machines. I feel very comfortable at speed in snow on interstates and secondary roads, I however don't own the tow rig, so severe weather may become a issue with Chains and state troopers. One issue that has to fall perfectly in place is a contract to groom in WI. the 2100 may need to stay here a bit longer into march.... Sorry for all the details but You are putting a hell of an event together and we appreciate it!
One question I have is out of state OVH stickers. My machine will be registered as a snowmobile in WI. Generally I am programed to by a out of state sticker. If we are on private land I am not concerned, as forgivness is generally easy to ask for.

Another issue weighing on my mind is tracking and de-tracking the 2100. It is physically easy BUT Lifting the tracks back onto the trailer to go the rest of the way to the container it is headed to is of concern. I am sure I can find some help somewhere but still that could become a bummer activity.
Sorry fo the rant .

Mike on behalf of some of the midwest crew,


----------



## 300 H and H

From here, Even if we don't bring a semi, I am betting there will be a couple of snow tracs and pickups with trailers from the midwest crew at the minimum....

IF the stars are in alinement, then the rig with three will be there. Gotta get some chains for the Mack.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Nate b

New to the forum. Not new to snow wheeling. But new to snow cats. Might have just bought my first one, but won't know for sure till later today as I am in Alaska working. But if it all works out I should be home in Ellensburg for those dates and will really try to make it. I will know more in a week and will know for sure in a month. If I do it will be with a bombardier ski dozer 252 red, 36' gooseneck and crew cab truck.


----------



## Helmsman38

redsqwrl said:


> Sleeper mack with 48 or 53' trailer, still in the air.
> 
> Cats should be 1 snow trac ST4 red , 1 snow master ST4B yellow, 1 thiokol pack master model 2100 mostly red. these should fit nicely.
> 
> The 2100 will have plenty ability to move any snow. 12'3" six way blade. 383 Cubic inches of non turbo diesel to boot.
> 
> Quite a few things have to fall in place is why I have been staying somewhat mum. I have done trail rides out west in 4x4 scouts, and Motor bikes and snow machines. I feel very comfortable at speed in snow on interstates and secondary roads, I however don't own the tow rig, so severe weather may become a issue with Chains and state troopers. One issue that has to fall perfectly in place is a contract to groom in WI. the 2100 may need to stay here a bit longer into march.... Sorry for all the details but You are putting a hell of an event together and we appreciate it!
> One question I have is out of state OVH stickers. My machine will be registered as a snowmobile in WI. Generally I am programed to by a out of state sticker. If we are on private land I am not concerned, as forgivness is generally easy to ask for.
> 
> Another issue weighing on my mind is tracking and de-tracking the 2100. It is physically easy BUT Lifting the tracks back onto the trailer to go the rest of the way to the container it is headed to is of concern. I am sure I can find some help somewhere but still that could become a bummer activity.
> Sorry fo the rant .
> 
> Mike on behalf of some of the midwest crew,


 
Mike tell me what you need for getting the tracks into the container ?
I will check on the ORV sticker . I dont run a sticker  here and have never been hasseled and the cops are always talking to me looking at our cat .I will double check .  
If the roads wont allow big rigs over the pass I am working on a special events permit for a location below the restriction level of the Grace Lakes area . I am going to have three locations . One on the east side of the mountain pass Leavenworth / Plain area . One at Grace Lakes at Pass level . One at forest service road 6710 on the west side of the pass below restriction level . 
So if weather/highway conditions  becomes an issue with DOT there will be three locations for people to go . 
I do reccommend everyone carry chains regaurdless of road conditions . This im sure you do already .   Keep me posted on your status .  
I need from you and anyone possibly coming to send me a photo of their cat for the publication The photos are going to be put on the web link advertising the event .


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H and H said:


> From here, Even if we don't bring a semi, I am betting there will be a couple of snow tracs and pickups with trailers from the midwest crew at the minimum....
> 
> IF the stars are in alinement, then the rig with three will be there. Gotta get some chains for the Mack.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 
The other midwest guys that would like to come I need photos of those smaller rigs of the cats for the publication .   send to    c-i-e@tgi.net      Marco


----------



## Helmsman38

Welcome to the fourm Nate b  Ellensburg  great place to run a cat and close to the Snowcat Jamboree . Blewett Pass I have run over many of times in the winter . 
If you can send a photo of the cat for the publication to   c-i-e@tgi.net    I will get it listed .


----------



## Helmsman38

Here is a list of the Cats thinking of coming to the Jamboree . I will update the list as more people become intrested . We all understand many things can change along the way causing one not to attend . The important thing is to get listed and your cat photo get published in the publication for the event . 
I am already being asked about 2014 and will there be another Jamboree . So there sounds like there is some intrest . Any vendors or manufactures wishing to participate in the Jamboree should contact me as soon as possible so I can be sure to have display location for them available. 

Possible attendees;
Track Master
Snow Master ST4
Snow Master ST4B
Thiokol Pack Master 2100
Lite Trax 100D
Thiokol Spryte 1200
Super Imp
Ski Dozer 252
Idaho Snowball
Ross proto type *
Thiokol 1202*


----------



## Helmsman38

1973 ~ 1404 Imp photos  recieved
Ski Dozer 252      photos recieved


----------



## JimVT

I was holding off untill  I picked up a newer truck. It looks like I may make it with #185 snow trac and my son said  he will bring my bombi. I hope they have A large lot. Jim


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> I was holding off untill I picked up a newer truck. It looks like I may make it with #185 snow trac and my son said he will bring my bombi. I hope they have A large lot. Jim


 
Der Ritterhof has great parking .  As we get closer im hoping to hear confirmations from those that are attending .  The level of attendance and the amount of people that come may effect the location we go to  .

Great news on the truck  what did you get ?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

looks like assuming that the thiokol makes it that i too will be comming down there too. looking forward to a good time i don't get out of the frozen north to much


----------



## JimVT

irongoat said:


> Der Ritterhof has great parking . As we get closer im hoping to hear confirmations from those that are attending . The level of attendance and the amount of people that come may effect the location we go to .
> 
> Great news on the truck what did you get ?


It us a ford heavy duty 2004 lariett with 108thousand.$14000 diesel engine. Very clean with lots of stuff bedliner tool box. I'll be flying up the freeway this year. 
Don,I am looking forward to seeing you again .Your not going to leave your wife at home ,are you?
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

*We are going to  give the Leanenworth chamber a link to this page .  Post all photos of cats that may attend on this fourm .*


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Jim it's going to be a solo trip can't afford my wife being so close to the casinos and shopping.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Just a thaught Maybe we could get PG to show up and be our honorary snow bunny


----------



## Helmsman38

dds said:


> Just a thaught Maybe we could get PG to show up and be our honorary snow bunny


 
Snow bunny !  Great


----------



## Nate b

Alright it's 1976 skidozer 252 with 41" tracks I will be attending if another trip I have planned doesn't fall on the same weekend. But if it does I may be able to run up and make one of the days.


----------



## JimVT




----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> IMG]http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/stude/bombi/bombirescue012.jpg[/IMG]


 
Jim Try again  they didnt come through


----------



## muleman RIP

Here is his pic.


----------



## 300 H and H




----------



## 300 H and H

Oh, I forgot to add the text, and it won't let me.....

From Iowa a Snow Trac #267....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H and H said:


>


 Sweet ride  looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Helmsman38

Hey jim look at that !


----------



## JimVT

irongoat said:


> Hey jim look at that !


 ok,rub it in.
I have to have two to make sure one gets home.
jim


----------



## Tye one on

What exactly are we suppose to say? Is this a group thing? Can one person deal with it so there is no confusion? If there is a list of people I will take care of it.


----------



## Helmsman38

For those still intrested in the     Snow Cat Jamboree 2013      Jan 25th~27th  in Leavenworth Washington . I found a great area to run the cats and park for free without the need for a Discovery pass . The run area is at Eagle Creek Leavenworth Washington .Its 15 minutes north of Leavenworth .
It is not a groomed snowmobile trail . Its great for running the cats . 
Parking is at the end of Eagle Creek road which is a paved county maintained road which is plowed in the winter . 

The last house on the left has a parking area thats good for trucks and trailers .I figure we can get 20 rigs in there maybe more .

Please send your truck and trailer lenght to c-i-e@tgi.net . Please include your name ,cell phone number the lenght of your truck and trailer as well as your make and modle of the truck and cat . All parking will be first come first serve .

For those of you that are good with the internet simply map quest Eagle Creek road Leavenworth Washington .This will show the area we intend to go . Some of the roads do not show on map quest . NF7520 will not be on our route .


----------



## Helmsman38

bump


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

Never thought about the Jamboree until my brother in Sandpoint ID contacted me and wants to run BALTO around his place this winter....I'll be hauling my Thiokol 1301 Swamp Spryte to him this Thanksgiving.....maybe we ought to come over to Leavenworth also.  I will kep you posted.


----------



## Helmsman38

FAAC Slim   sounds great   hope to see ya there Der Ritterhoff is the place to stay


----------



## Helmsman38

irongoat said:


> For those still intrested in the Snow Cat Jamboree 2013 Jan 25th~27th in Leavenworth Washington . I found a great area to run the cats and park for free without the need for a Discovery pass . The run area is at Eagle Creek Leavenworth Washington .Its 15 minutes north of Leavenworth .
> It is not a groomed snowmobile trail . Its great for running the cats .
> Parking is at the end of Eagle Creek road which is a paved county maintained road which is plowed in the winter .
> 
> The last house on the left has a parking area thats good for trucks and trailers .I figure we can get 20 rigs in there maybe more .
> 
> Please send your truck and trailer lenght to c-i-e@tgi.net . Please include your name ,cell phone number the lenght of your truck and trailer as well as your make and modle of the truck and cat . All parking will be first come first serve .
> 
> For those of you that are good with the internet simply map quest Eagle Creek road Leavenworth Washington .This will show the area we intend to go . Some of the roads do not show on map quest . NF7520 will not be on our route .


Bump


----------



## Helmsman38

Jim ,
See you at the forest service in Leavenworth at Sat 10am  Nov 3rd .  The meeting is all set up with Bert .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

all i know is i'd better make it as i turned down a trip with publicity to escort a jeep which plans to drive the iditarod trail from galina to nome. would have been a good paying job suposidly starts feb 1


----------



## Helmsman38

dds said:


> all i know is i'd better make it as i turned down a trip with publicity to escort a jeep which plans to drive the iditarod trail from galina to nome. would have been a good paying job suposidly starts feb 1


 
I am making the drive over to Leavenworth today to scout more of the Jamboree route . This time Jim is going to meet me over there . 

I took a call from the local snomobiel cub president from Leavenworth . He somehow heard about the Snow Cat Jamboree Excited he wants to ride along with someone . He offered to supply us with a food cart . A fellow in town that owns a bar has a food cart for such events and wants to bring it out to sell us grub . any comments folks on that


----------



## Doc

Irongoat and I have been working together to get a little web page with info about the SnowCat Jamboree.  
It is a work in progress but feel free to have a peek.

http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html


----------



## JimVT

dds said:


> all i know is i'd better make it as i turned down a trip with publicity to escort a jeep which plans to drive the iditarod trail from galina to nome. would have been a good paying job suposidly starts feb 1


 Would you have been in a jeep  or a service truck? That sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the trip was to escort them with my snow trac they would have to fy it in to galina than i would escort the jeep to nome. sounds like fun i would love to get paied to have that much fun


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc.  Can you put the link with the map location on the web page.  
I don't have my laptop right now. I'm working off my phone.  Will be back home Sunday


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc said:


> Irongoat and I have been working together to get a little web page with info about the SnowCat Jamboree.
> It is a work in progress but feel free to have a peek.
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html



Restaurant.  I spelled it wrong.  It should read. Kristalls


----------



## Helmsman38

Cloud cap. Please send doc a photo of your cat to get posted on the event page


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc said:


> Irongoat and I have been working together to get a little web page with info about the SnowCat Jamboree.
> It is a work in progress but feel free to have a peek.
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html


 
Doc That looks great !   I sent you a PM with the corrections


----------



## JimVT

three of us drove the proposed roads for the jamboree Saturday along with The groomer operator who lives at the trailhead. The area is hilly with switchbacks a few hairpin corners. Some open areas to do things in . At the trailhead is a long mountain hill for a challenging hill climb. King of the mountain anyone??
it looks like an excellent place with some off road travel areas.It isn't restricted to the jamboree only from what I understand because it is used by snowmobiles at times and a non groomed forest Road .Some signs are planned will be posted at staging areas to look out for our slow rigs. I haven't got the total elevation yet but will soon.
The hotel in town has a large lot for trailers free if you have a room. you should have room at the private trailhead for large rigs but it may only be for load/unload . Town is a short drive maybe 5 miles. We were all happy with what we seen today.
this picture shows a small stream crossing and the hill climb hill.


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc said:


> Irongoat and I have been working together to get a little web page with info about the SnowCat Jamboree.
> It is a work in progress but feel free to have a peek.
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html


  BUMP


----------



## Doc

irongoat said:


> Doc.  Can you put the link with the map location on the web page.
> I don't have my laptop right now. I'm working off my phone.  Will be back home Sunday


I can't find that link Marco.  Please post it here when you can.


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc said:


> I can't find that link Marco. Please post it here when you can.


 
I had to send it in a email  sorry about that


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc said:


> Irongoat and I have been working together to get a little web page with info about the SnowCat Jamboree.
> It is a work in progress but feel free to have a peek.
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html


    bump


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc said:


> Irongoat and I have been working together to get a little web page with info about the SnowCat Jamboree.
> It is a work in progress but feel free to have a peek.
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html


 

Doc   Please add to the Snow cat Jamboree page Rons cat


----------



## Doc

Hmmm, I had that pic, I thought it was on there but double checking it is not there.  I'll try to get that one and the other additional pics you emailed me added later tonight (as long as the line to vote is not to long).


----------



## Doc

Hey guys,
Added some pics.  That is all I have so far.   You all have some NICE Cats!!!!!     
http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html

Marco, if anything else needs changed on the web page please remind me.   As far as I know I think all is done.


----------



## Helmsman38

Hey Folks remember to buy Plates and Tags for your snow cat . Its simple and not expensive to do. 
 If your cat has a tittle it will be an ORV tag . If you have no title it will be a Vintage snowmobile plate and tag.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what permits do i need to get for the thiokol i have comming across country for this weekend event.


----------



## Helmsman38

dds said:


> what permits do i need to get for the thiokol i have comming across country for this weekend event.


 
Do you have a title for your cat


----------



## Tye one on

I'm guessing that I still won't have plates or tags, will this exclude me from the outing?


----------



## Helmsman38

Your always welcome to attend.  Everyone on the list is really looking forward to seeing all the vintage cats show off their stuff , its going to be great fun !


----------



## Helmsman38

dds said:


> what permits do i need to get for the thiokol i have comming across country for this weekend event.


 



You go to the washington state vehicle tabs agent anywhere in the state of Washington and ask for a out of state temp vintage snowmobile plate and tag. They are both stickers. Be sure to bring your serial number of the cat . If you have a title from any state bring it in and ask for an out of state ORV temp plate and tag . This is simple easy and takes very little time to do . 

Its going to be a great Jamboree we are all looking forward to seeing you there . 

I will look into the phone number for the Agent in Leavenworth Wa and post it here .


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc said:


> Irongoat and I have been working together to get a little web page with info about the SnowCat Jamboree.
> It is a work in progress but feel free to have a peek.
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html


  BUMP


----------



## Doc

Added Map to Snow Cat Jamboree Page.  

http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html


----------



## 300 H and H

Hey Doc,

Any chance you could make it out? I bet there will be some empty seats for you to ride in....I know I will probably have some room in my machine. Consider yourself invited, if that is OK with Marco anyway...

Lots of us snow catters here who are thankfull for this forum. It's time you got a ride in the mountains, for what you do. Plane tickets are not that much...

Reards, Kirk


----------



## Doc

I would love to Kirk.   Sounds like fun for sure.  I would love to see all the Cats up close, and ride in them.   I had not considered it until now but I will see if I can swing it cost wise, along with a little time off work.   I've never been to Washington State and this would be a prime opportunity for sure.  Thanks for the invite.


----------



## JimVT

300 H and H said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> Any chance you could make it out? I bet there will be some empty seats for you to ride in....I know I will probably have some room in my machine. Consider yourself invited, if that is OK with Marco anyway...
> 
> Lots of us snow catters here who are thankfull for this forum. It's time you got a ride in the mountains, for what you do. Plane tickets are not that much...
> 
> Reards, Kirk


this is true on the extra seats. Two safety people are showing  from the local hosipital and fire dept that have no machines.  I may bring my new   snowmobile   as backup or whatever that has no operator. I just planned on keeping it at camp.
My bombi may be even towing a large toboggon for gear. Bring your cushon.

One thing is a method of communication between rigs  would be nice.
I have cb,gmrs and ham radio in mine.

to town for loging  we can carpool .I have been to the site and it is a short drive . The trailhead is secure and on private land  so rigs will be safe.


----------



## 300 H and H

JimVT said:


> this is true on the extra seats. Two safety people are showing from the local hosipital and fire dept that have no machines. I may bring my new snowmobile as backup or whatever that has no operator. I just planned on keeping it at camp.
> My bombi may be even towing a large toboggon for gear. Bring your cushon.
> 
> One thing is a method of communication between rigs would be nice.
> I have cb,gmrs and ham radio in mine.
> 
> to town for loging we can carpool .I have been to the site and it is a short drive . The trailhead is secure and on private land so rigs will be safe.


 
Jim,

Would it be fair to say that if Doc were to make it out that he would undoubtedly be treated as the VIP he is, to this snow cat community?

 Especially those with vintage machines looking for information or parts or advice. From what I have been able to find, there are only a hand full of sites that are specific to snow cats. This is IMHO the best one. Wonder how many memebers and lurkers are here for this reason, the snow cat forum.

Doc, I bet it would be worth considering, as I am sure you'd be some what a of a celebrity if you were to attend.... 

Oh yea Jim, CB's would be easy and cheap and have enough range, I think...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## JimVT

That is good  Vip are good  .at my local lunch spot I got promoted from that  to VOP. very old person.


----------



## Doc

Thanks guys, I sure appreciate the kudos, but snowcats being here was not my doing.  I fully support and enjoy having you guys here, but I must give credit where credit is due.   Melensdad was the force behind getting the snowcat forums started.  He saw the need, and lack of information for his own cat.  He brought up the idea and we jumped on it.    Some of you might remember he made up mugs and snowcat bags to help raise money to support the forums.  He is, and was the driving force between making Forums Forums a prime web site destination for snowcat owners and snowcat information.   So, I feel I lucked into this 'Celebrity' position due to the hard work and foresight of Bob aka Melensdad.   Maybe he could make the scene too, with or without his snowcat.


----------



## Doc

JimVT said:


> That is good  Vip are good  .at my local lunch spot I got promoted from that  to VOP. very old person.


  I can sure relate to that.


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H and H said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> Any chance you could make it out? I bet there will be some empty seats for you to ride in....I know I will probably have some room in my machine. Consider yourself invited, if that is OK with Marco anyway...
> 
> Lots of us snow catters here who are thankfull for this forum. It's time you got a ride in the mountains, for what you do. Plane tickets are not that much...
> 
> Reards, Kirk


 

Doc  That Sounds great  really looking forward to meeting you . Your package went out in todays mail


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> this is true on the extra seats. Two safety people are showing from the local hosipital and fire dept that have no machines. I may bring my new snowmobile as backup or whatever that has no operator. I just planned on keeping it at camp.
> My bombi may be even towing a large toboggon for gear. Bring your cushon.
> 
> One thing is a method of communication between rigs would be nice.
> I have cb,gmrs and ham radio in mine.
> 
> to town for loging we can carpool .I have been to the site and it is a short drive . The trailhead is secure and on private land so rigs will be safe.


Bruce Pulse the paramedic from the hosiptal called and will not be able to attend . We are still looking for  an  EMT  persons


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> this is true on the extra seats. Two safety people are showing from the local hosipital and fire dept that have no machines. I may bring my new snowmobile as backup or whatever that has no operator. I just planned on keeping it at camp.
> My bombi may be even towing a large toboggon for gear. Bring your cushon.
> 
> One thing is a method of communication between rigs would be nice.
> I have cb,gmrs and ham radio in mine.
> 
> to town for loging we can carpool .I have been to the site and it is a short drive . The trailhead is secure and on private land so rigs will be safe.


 
I run with VHF  on channel 68


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc said:


> Hey guys,
> Added some pics. That is all I have so far. You all have some NICE Cats!!!!!
> http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html
> 
> Marco, if anything else needs changed on the web page please remind me. As far as I know I think all is done.


 
bump


----------



## JimVT

dds said:


> what permits do i need to get for the thiokol i have comming across country for this weekend event.


when is it arriving and is it trailered? You haven't talked about it much.
jim


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

it will be comming across country this winter hope to be there with it for the jamboree than it will get packaged up for shipment to nome and stored at a friends yard down by the docks.


----------



## 300 H and H

dds said:


> it will be comming across country this winter hope to be there with it for the jamboree than it will get packaged up for shipment to nome and stored at a friends yard down by the docks.


 
Jim,

It'll be on the trailer behind one of my Mack's, probably the one with the sleeper, so three can ride out....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Doc

Hey Marco,
THANKS!!!!!!   The 'package' arrived today.   I appreciate it sir!!!!!!!


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

Kirk- 
     Yeah your right...I've got to replace clutch, clutch slave, repair/replace the emergency brake cable, re-locate battery, hang a dozen replacement grousers and hopefully that's about it.  

        As for the Jamboree, I'm hoping to time it so that my brother and I can make the show.  He has property in Sandpoint ID and wants to run BALTO up there....the terrain around my mining claims is more than the cat can handle (always above 10,000')....so I just acquired a dual axle car hauler trailer w/ electric brakes (just big enough for the cat)...then I got a '89 Chevy 3/4 ton pickup w/ rebuilt 350cu V8   turbo 400 auto 3-speed...so we have an outfit to haul with....I spoke with DAn (catservice) in Salt Lake and plan on a little rendezvous with him on the way up north.....would be good for me to have someone really knowledgeable drive it around and then I'd buy beers...lets see how it shakes out
cheers


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H and H said:


> Jim,
> 
> It'll be on the trailer behind one of my Mack's, probably the one with the sleeper, so three can ride out....
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 
Jim I spoke to Bert last night . His wife in dying  its a tough road for him right now .   The reason I called him ~ Tye One On is considering towing his Tucker behind his RV . He will be 75 feet long .  I asked Bert if he will fit in the lot . Bert says EEEYUPPP ! 

Im looking for a company to print up some stickers That say 

"I was there 2013 Snow Cat Jamboree"   

 If anyone out there knows a place that can do this for me please let me know .


----------



## JimVT

If you could get an address I think some flowers would be good.
I have a sign shop in town that is making the warning signs for us .They make stickers and banners and signs of all sizes. I am checking on a large banner that can be reused .
jim
I sent you an email.


----------



## JimVT

I was going over  the planned route with my GPS software  and noticed  the steepest grade is 16%. That must be on one of the switchbacks.
jim


----------



## Tye one on

How do we get a map of the route?


----------



## 1bigguy

I know two EMT from the Fish Lake area. One may be interested. Let me know if this help is needed.


----------



## JimVT

Tye one on said:


> How do we get a map of the route?


 I have the gps  of the Main  route . We didn't drive the pickup  on the side trails . 
My old garmin software was  outdated  so I got new. I'll see if i can find a way to post .Learning  garmin base map  is  a bitch. I may be able to send it to you.  I do need a address. pm me.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

1bigguy said:


> I know two EMT from the Fish Lake area. One may be interested. Let me know if this help is needed.


 

Yes we need them !   PM me with their phone numbers


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc said:


> Hey guys,
> Added some pics. That is all I have so far. You all have some NICE Cats!!!!!
> http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html
> 
> Marco, if anything else needs changed on the web page please remind me. As far as I know I think all is done.


 bump


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Well if I get mine all ready by then I'd like to come up for this.  Looks like a blast and a great way to meet some crazy cat owners.


----------



## cloudcap

Jim sent me his track logs from a trip to Leavenworth earlier this months and I've dropped them onto a topo map.  Here's an image showing Leavenworth:

And here's a little more detail on the section out in the woods:

And here's the same thing on a satellite photo:

I also have this in a KMZ file that will allow you to view the track in Google Earth (always fun...), but I don't know how to post it to the Forum.  If anyone has any bright ideas then drop me a note.

Thanks

Ron


----------



## 1bigguy

Irongoat. Here is the info. You requested 509 860 4782 his name is Chuck he knows a few emt in our area. I've sent you pm notq sure there getting through.


----------



## Helmsman38

1bigguy said:


> Irongoat. Here is the info. You requested 509 860 4782 his name is Chuck he knows a few emt in our area. I've sent you pm notq sure there getting through.


 

1bigguy ~ Thank you I will give chuck a call .


----------



## Helmsman38

Thinking about attending the 2013 Snow Cat Jamboree click on the link below .

http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html


----------



## utahwilson

great web site.  Looks like fun times to be had.  I will have to start chatting up the wife about attending.


----------



## JimVT

leavenworth is a fun town. Show her the town web page. Lots to look at .
I have ordered snow-cat jamboree warning signs for the snowmobiles ,decals and a large banner to hang .


----------



## JimVT

http://www.leavenworth.org/modules/pages/index.php?pageid=1
link to  leavenwoth


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

Just some info for yas:

Here are some pictures from the field trip (@ Grace Lakes, Stevens Pass) from Mike Stanford's snowcat safety course field trip  two years ago.  It's a good course, lots of info.  Mike is in charge of avy control for WashDOT in Stevens Pass area so he really knows his stuff

http://www.flickr.com/photos/36980020@N08/sets/72157626053666943/

If you were still doing the track party at FS 6710 avalanches would be a major concern, but since you have moved to the east side (Eagle Creek), not so much.  The snowpack will be way less, probably only a couple/two/three feet, and you will be mostly below 3000' elevation.  However, if conditions are right there still could be some threat.  Best check avy conditions at NW weather and avalanche center before you head out.

http://www.nwac.us/

Also, here is the "real" Leavenworth website info, although maybe not the one you want to show your wives.

http://www.youtube.com/user/WoodyTheNutcracker

I live at Stevens Pass, but my cats are only for access and plowing so I don't have a trailer or licenses for them, so I won't be joining you,  but have fun.


----------



## JimVT

on the snow park permits   washington recognizes idaho and oregon permits.


----------



## JimVT

cascade curmudgeon said:


> Just some info for yas:
> 
> Here are some pictures from the field trip (@ Grace Lakes, Stevens Pass) from Mike Stanford's snowcat safety course field trip two years ago. It's a good course, lots of info. Mike is in charge of avy control for WashDOT in Stevens Pass area so he really knows his stuff
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/36980020@N08/sets/72157626053666943/
> 
> If you were still doing the track party at FS 6710 avalanches would be a major concern, but since you have moved to the east side (Eagle Creek), not so much. The snowpack will be way less, probably only a couple/two/three feet, and you will be mostly below 3000' elevation. However, if conditions are right there still could be some threat. Best check avy conditions at NW weather and avalanche center before you head out.
> 
> http://www.nwac.us/
> 
> Also, here is the "real" Leavenworth website info, although maybe not the one you want to show your wives.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/WoodyTheNutcracker
> 
> I live at Stevens Pass, but my cats are only for access and plowing so I don't have a trailer or licenses for them, so I won't be joining you, but have fun.


 
After looking at your photos my 61yr old doesn't really fit in.


----------



## JimVT

jamboree notice with link is up on the leavenworth  web page.
leavenworth.org Events


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> jamboree notice with link is up on the leavenworth web page.
> leavenworth.org Events


 bump


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

Sorry but BALTO and I won't make the Jamboree this year......schedules just don't allow both the hauling to Idaho and the Jamboree.  You all have a great time, play & stay safe and jeez I want to see photos / videos 'cause I'm really going to miss it

cheers


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc ,

Can you admend the event page to add this imformation so the link to the restaruant is clickable for people to see . please ....

Jan 25th & 26th 2013 6pm to 830pm . The snow Cat Jamboree will gather for evening conversation concerning the Jamboree event and route at 
"Der Hinterhof " 321 9th street Leavenworth Wa 98826 509 548 5250 

http:/www.leavenworthBeerGardern.com


----------



## Helmsman38

irongoat said:


> Thinking about attending the 2013 Snow Cat Jamboree click on the link below .
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html


 
We have a special groupe rate at  Der Ritterhof for lodging and parking  $102.00 a night for lodinging and $10.00 a night for parking . The parking fee is to help pay for the plowing of the parking lot .


----------



## JimVT

Our rate for the ritterhof is $102.00 plus $10.00 a night for parking .  I was told later parking is free if you have a room.  the parking is large  about 2 acres
Right now they had a 3ft snowfall and lots of down trees.
jim


----------



## JimVT

thanks marco
we posted at the same time.


----------



## utahwilson

I hope everyone has a great time.  Post lots of pictures and videos.


----------



## Doc

irongoat said:


> Doc ,
> 
> Can you admend the event page to add this imformation so the link to the restaruant is clickable for people to see . please ....
> 
> Jan 25th & 26th 2013 6pm to 830pm . The snow Cat Jamboree will gather for evening conversation concerning the Jamboree event and route at
> "Der Hinterhof " 321 9th street Leavenworth Wa 98826 509 548 5250
> 
> http:/www.leavenworthBeerGardern.com


Done.   

Sure sounds like a great time.  I hope to see lots of pics on here showing the event from start to finish.


----------



## Doc

JimVT said:


> jamboree notice with link is up on the leavenworth  web page.
> leavenworth.org Events


Jim,
I do not see the link or mention of the event on that page.


----------



## cloudcap

Doc said:


> Jim,
> I do not see the link or mention of the event on that page.



Look for a picture of Irongoat's cat among the images on the right side of the page.  Looks like this:


Ron


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

looks like my chance to get there was quashed i came down on jury duty for the month of january.


----------



## Doc

cloudcap said:


> Look for a picture of Irongoat's cat among the images on the right side of the page.  Looks like this:
> View attachment 65455
> 
> Ron


Ahhh I see that now.   Thanks CloudCap!!!!  I was expecting a link back to our page so they could get more info.


----------



## JimVT

dds said:


> looks like my chance to get there was quashed i came down on jury duty for the month of january.


 That is an awful lame excuse.  one time I just had them change  the date because I had vacation.
I am going to miss your experience. Figured  you could show me a few things.


----------



## JimVT

I and  one other  DMS cat made a run up in  a park to drop off two sherrifs after a heavy snow storm. This was on the way out .I broke trail on the way in.Snow at times was on the hood.


----------



## Helmsman38

Jim Kirk and Don sorry to hear you can't  make it ! If something changes we all would love to meet up
I will still be there


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc said:


> Done.
> 
> Sure sounds like a great time.  I hope to see lots of pics on here showing the event from start to finish.



The Boondocker snowmobile club of Leavenworth Wa is having one of their members videotape the whole event and there will also be some stills taken .


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

dds said:


> looks like my chance to get there was quashed i came down on jury duty for the month of january.



Don't tell me, BIG AL is trying testify that he actually dives his Kristi and you have to prove him wrong.


----------



## cheeto

I've been considering trying to attend...



cascade curmudgeon said:


> ....
> Also, here is the "real" Leavenworth website info, although maybe not the one you want to show your wives.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/WoodyTheNutcracker.....



Now I'm *really* thinking about going!!!


----------



## 300 H and H

irongoat,

I hope it is succesfull and you do it next year as well. Maybe then it would work out for Mike and Don and I to make it. If it weren't for Kids and school, I would consider bringing the family along, and come out this year.

Going to be in the 40's here in 8 days or so, and it will spoil the fun here unless we get some more snow. Looks like from Jim's pictures you have more than enough!!!

I commend you Sir for your efforts to make this a happening! Having been involved in such things myself i know how much time and work are required. I wish you the best of luck with this event. I hope it turns out to be all you had imagined.

Best regards, Kirk


----------



## redsqwrl

JimVT said:


> That is an awful lame excuse. one time I just had them change the date because I had vacation.
> I am going to miss your experience. Figured you could show me a few things.


 
Yes the three of us had a great adventure planned, I was the weakest member. The apprenticeship instructor whose learners are under contract to the state of WI with a mandatory attendance policy. figured I could fly out and force this to happen. *I don't even get snow days*

Here is the funny part, I am also doing my civil duty this month.
My opinion about jury duty.
I always figured I would never want to be tried by a jury of my peers. My peers are smart enough to get out of jury duty.......
with that said,
Have a great event. the snow master has been standing down to a tucker so far this season. Hopefully that changes soon.

Mike


----------



## 300 H and H

IF we loose our snow here and I get stuff done, The wife says me and a buddy can go out there..Those Pics of Jims "slot" trail have me in disbelief. It wouldn't take much work to get ready. Next year I could then show Don and Mike around....

Let me stew on this awhile..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Helmsman38

cheeto said:


> I've been considering trying to attend...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm *really* thinking about going!!!


 
Cheeto ! Where will you be coming from and what might you bring  Have you any photos to share ?


----------



## Helmsman38

Any ideas out there on how to get the word out there to those who might be intrested in attending the Snow Cat Jamboree ?


----------



## JimVT

I printed  a few flyers and when I see a parked cat I slip one in the door.
maybe repost the flyer download??


----------



## cheeto

irongoat said:


> Cheeto ! Where will you be coming from and what might you bring  Have you any photos to share ?



I'd be coming from the Spokane/CDA area. No cat yet, I'm still in the research stages so seeing how different models do head-to-head in our snow conditions would be a plus. I'd have to beg for a ride with other members if I could make it over. Any empty seats available?


----------



## JimVT

Your welcome in my snow trac. They are small so it will be the two of us.  how is your navigational skill ? don't worry I don't get lost to often.  Are you for one of the days or overnight? 
I only booked a room for one .my wife made sure of that. 
For those planning  to stay in town it is best to reserve  something now. 
You'll have room at the trailhead  if you have a camper.
Jim


----------



## JimVT

every one that attends will get one of the 2.5" decals made for 2013 jamboree.
the bombi is mine but can someone tell me who owns the other two?


----------



## Tye one on

I own the tucker, guess I better show up if I'm on the sticker!


----------



## Tye one on

It has been said a few times in this thread so I will address it now. There has been a few posts about leaving wives at home, they are invited as far as I know. I'm sure all you guys are a lot of fun but no need to neglect our better halves for this. The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned and a women's touch on an event like this is welcomed in my opinion.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

irongoat said:


> Jim Kirk and Don sorry to hear you can't make it ! If something changes we all would love to meet up
> I will still be there


 Jim you are right they could move it the judge would just move it to the next month that would be during iditarod and i make too much money on tours during that time of the year.


----------



## JimVT

wives, children ,pets  are all welcome .marco got a room for him and his wife and one other couple.


----------



## cloudcap

Both my wife and I will be there for the weekend (Friday night through noon Sunday) but I'll be solo for the mid-week training session.

Ron


----------



## cheeto

JimVT said:


> Your welcome in my snow trac. They are small so it will be the two of us.  how is your navigational skill ? don't worry I don't get lost to often.  Are you for one of the days or overnight?
> I only booked a room for one .my wife made sure of that.
> For those planning  to stay in town it is best to reserve  something now.
> You'll have room at the trailhead  if you have a camper.
> Jim


Thanks Jim!
My ability to make it is still up in the air. I'm in the midst of a medical retirement so I'm watching my pennies until the paperwork is finalized. If I can make it I'll be there Friday and plan to return home Sunday. I don't like the winter/dark/unfamiliar highway combination.


----------



## utahwilson

Tye one on said:


> It has been said a few times in this thread so I will address it now. There has been a few posts about leaving wives at home, they are invited as far as I know. I'm sure all you guys are a lot of fun but no need to neglect our better halves for this. The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned and a women's touch on an event like this is welcomed in my opinion.



If you don't bring your wife who will ask for directions?


----------



## JimVT

At the hotel is a large lot. They charge for overnight parking unless you have a room. If you have a camper they will let park overnight.They are asking the size of your trailer .




On Jan 25th cat owners will check into Der Ritterhof hotel in Leavenworth. Park your trailers in the parking lot for display and over night parking . Call Der Ritterhof hotel (509 548 5845) Be sure to tell them you are attending the Snowcat Jamboree for lodging and big rig parking ,located in Leavenworth Washington.


----------



## Helmsman38

Tye one on said:


> It has been said a few times in this thread so I will address it now. There has been a few posts about leaving wives at home, they are invited as far as I know. I'm sure all you guys are a lot of fun but no need to neglect our better halves for this. The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned and a women's touch on an event like this is welcomed in my opinion.


 
I know my wife will be coming !


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> every one that attends will get one of the 2.5" decals made for 2013 jamboree.
> the bombi is mine but can someone tell me who owns the other two?


 
Very cool ! Nice work Jim !


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> wives, children ,pets are all welcome .marco got a room for him and his wife and one other couple.


 
Jim, That banner is GREAT !


----------



## Helmsman38

cloudcap said:


> Both my wife and I will be there for the weekend (Friday night through noon Sunday) but I'll be solo for the mid-week training session.
> 
> Ron


 
Ron,
Your welcome to bunk at our cabin the night before the Yurt . If you like let me know . I have plenty of parking room for you and bedding.


----------



## Helmsman38

FYI  

There have been 12 rooms booked by attendees for the Snow Cat Jamboree at 
Der Ritterhof hotel Jan 25th & 26th .  

Book your rooms now you can always change your mind later ~ check the booking policies .  
The event is shaping up to be a great turn out for the first year !


----------



## JimVT

12 rooms booked!! Someones going to miss out on a good party.

jim


----------



## Helmsman38

utahwilson said:


> great web site. Looks like fun times to be had. I will have to start chatting up the wife about attending.


 
Sounds like the other wives will be there !!!   With your cat up an running you might just have a blast !!!  The shopping is good !   Some of the best beer around  is served in town and there will be music !  The village is going to be completly lite up with lights !


----------



## Helmsman38

There will be NO running of snow cats at Stevens Pass  !


----------



## Nate b

Sorry everyone I get my cat up and running this last weekend, but I am going to not be able to make it up to levenworth. Hopefully closing on my dads house round then, and taking care of other matter that aren't going to allow me to join everyone..

I will get lots of pictures of the runs that I make here at home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Helmsman38

Nate b said:


> Sorry everyone I get my cat up and running this last weekend, but I am going to not be able to make it up to levenworth. Hopefully closing on my dads house round then, and taking care of other matter that aren't going to allow me to join everyone..
> 
> I will get lots of pictures of the runs that I make here at home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 

Nate Thats too bad we were all looking forward to seeing your new cat !   Who knows maybe something will come up and you'll be able to come


----------



## JimVT

JAMBOREE
This it the link to the jamboree info.


----------



## cloudcap

I just traded email with Mike Stanford @ Washington Department of Transportation and the snow cat training session on the 29th & 30th has been cancelled.  No reason and no indication that it will be rescheduled for later this season.  I've asked to be notified if there's a training session next year and will post a notice to the Forum should that happen.  Sorry for the bad news.

Regards

Ron


----------



## JimVT

Don't loose out  . 10 days to go


----------



## Oilcanman

I am new here, but my friend here in Princeton  B.C. has a Tucker, and we are thinking that next year we will come down.


----------



## cheeto

I am still firmly in the "planning to attend" category...as long as there is still an empty seat or two available for me to tag along since I'm cat-less.
Suggested items to bring?


----------



## Tye one on

Any chance I could get a confirmation on how many people will be attending? I am bringing some snacks, beer, pop and will have a BBQ with if anybody would like to do something more serious. It would be great to know how much to bring and I can't get a good idea of how many attendees we have. Thanks.


----------



## Helmsman38

Jim.  Ron.  Marco.  Nick. I understand are coming as well as a cat from Reno.  If you were not mentioned in this group. You need to post on this forum now !  

Jim. Cheeto would like to ride with you do you have room
Nick has four peoria I. His cat. Marco has six in my cat  Ron has himself and his wife as far as I know . 
I need to know before wednesday who's coming for the foods cart. . In other words if your coming you have to post now .  Stan Tracey if your coming please confirm now !


----------



## Helmsman38

Oilcanman said:


> I am new here, but my friend here in Princeton  B.C. has a Tucker, and we are thinking that next year we will come down.



Now is the time to come  I would t wait


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

don't give up on next year i want to try to do it some time. its a bunb deal i have to pull jury duty during this period. if you have it next year i want to try and make it for that one . I vote next year we do it at Big Al's place ,plenty of booze and pop and we can have a krusty crushing event. you can't get more redneck than that.


----------



## Helmsman38

Ron/cloudcap.   We need a chain saw.   Anyone out there willing to bring one


----------



## Knocker of rocks

Where would be a good time and place for a machineless gawker wannabe to do some gawking?


----------



## JimVT

cheeto is shotgun with me. I have a saw.
The hotel has checkin after 3pm. so sometime after that??
I am arriving early  and dropping off my rig at the hotel.
jim


----------



## Tye one on

Levenworth, der Ritter hof is the place where we are all staying Friday night before the trip.


----------



## Helmsman38

Friday the25 or sat 26 at der Ritterhof parking-lot early


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I'm bumbed about missing out this year sounds like a good time


----------



## 300 H and H

Me too Don, Me too. Next year we'll have to give it a try for sure..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## 1bigguy

The weather here has been in the teens with a few nights in the single digets. And there calling for snow this next Wed. I've been looking forward to this event since you all started talking about it, but in late Nov. Doctors gave me the news that my thyroid needed to be rmoved. I'm still planning on driving into town to meet and a few of you and look around some of the rigs. I get treatment thur. Befor you all show up so there won't be any hand shaking. Any special needs for anybody while here let me know alot of good folk in the Leavenworth area.


----------



## edfast

Tye one on said:


> Any chance I could get a confirmation on how many people will be attending? I am bringing some snacks, beer, pop and will have a BBQ with if anybody would like to do something more serious. It would be great to know how much to bring and I can't get a good idea of how many attendees we have. Thanks.


 Hi Tye, first time user of forum, I am planning on attending snow cat Track Party in Leavenworth arriving Friday the 25th, with Snow Trac in tow.

Thanks,

Jeff & Al


----------



## cloudcap

irongoat said:


> Ron/cloudcap.   We need a chain saw.   Anyone out there willing to bring one



Sure -- I always carry a saw on the rig.  I can go with the baby saw (12" bar) if you just want an insurance policy or I can upgrade to the 20" bar if you're expecting real trees on the road.

BTW, I won't be getting in till late Friday.  We won't be rolling till 6-ish, so it will probably be 9:00 p.m. before we get into town.  Are we meeting somewhere for breakfast?

Ron


----------



## cheeto

JimVT said:


> cheeto is shotgun with me.



Wait, I have to navigate _*and*_ man the gun? 

Get your reservations in, the hotel is running out of single rooms.


----------



## 1bigguy

If no one has been on this trail since the x-mas storm last year there is a good chance many trees will be down. I would go with the 20" chain saw.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

trees are something i don't have to worry about here


----------



## JimVT

The groomer runs down one of the roads to his home  from the groomed trails.. The others  we can work on.
Doesn't nome have a national forest every christmas?


----------



## 1bigguy

Just talked with Bill who owns all the gromers in this area the fellow that lives at the end of Eagle Creek works for him. Bill said the storm that came through hit more in the Lk. Wen area and was not so bad in this area. I asked to have his grommer put togather some snow mounds for some other type of competition. This it may happen if the snow comming in this week keeps him to busy.


----------



## Helmsman38

1bigguy said:


> Just talked with Bill who owns all the gromers in this area the fellow that lives at the end of Eagle Creek works for him. Bill said the storm that came through hit more in the Lk. Wen area and was not so bad in this area. I asked to have his grommer put togather some snow mounds for some other type of competition. This it may happen if the snow comming in this week keeps him to busy.


 
That sounds great !


----------



## Helmsman38

edfast said:


> Hi Tye, first time user of forum, I am planning on attending snow cat Track Party in Leavenworth arriving Friday the 25th, with Snow Trac in tow.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff & Al


 
Edfast,

Great to hear your coming ! ! !  The event is shaping up to be a good one !


----------



## Helmsman38

cloudcap said:


> Sure -- I always carry a saw on the rig. I can go with the baby saw (12" bar) if you just want an insurance policy or I can upgrade to the 20" bar if you're expecting real trees on the road.
> 
> BTW, I won't be getting in till late Friday. We won't be rolling till 6-ish, so it will probably be 9:00 p.m. before we get into town. Are we meeting somewhere for breakfast?
> 
> Ron


 
I will be rolling in around 2pm Friday the 25th with our
DMC 1200 Spryte . 

Breakfast the 26th is at Crystals 8am ~830  next door to Der Ritterhof .


----------



## Helmsman38

Jan 25th & 26th 2013 6pm to 830pm . The snow Cat Jamboree will gather for evening conversation concerning the Jamboree event and route at 
"Der Hinterhof " 321 9th street Leavenworth Wa 98826 509 548 5250 

http:/www.leavenworthBeerGardern.com


----------



## JimVT

1bigguy said:


> Just talked with Bill who owns all the gromers in this area the fellow that lives at the end of Eagle Creek works for him. Bill said the storm that came through hit more in the Lk. Wen area and was not so bad in this area. I asked to have his grommer put togather some snow mounds for some other type of competition. This it may happen if the snow comming in this week keeps him to busy.


we talked to Bert about that  a couple months back. He is donateing a few acres of his place  at the end of the road . He is helping us out lots.


----------



## JimVT

cheeto said:


> Wait, I have to navigate _*and*_ man the gun?
> 
> .


that isn't all appently no one has  told you about  my snow trac heater. 
last time I was in 12 deg weather  my coffee was froze for 3 days.
riding with me comes with a price.


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> that isn't all appently no one has told you about my snow trac heater.
> last time I was in 12 deg weather my coffee was froze for 3 days.
> riding with me comes with a price.


 

Can you get an EMT in the cat with you guys ?


----------



## Mog1218

I am planning on attending. My wife is on the fence. We are bringing snowmobiles. If seats are available that would be great. If not know big deal.


----------



## Helmsman38

I have been in contact with the Hinterhof beer garden where we will be meeting during the evenings . Would anyone like to display your cat at the Beer Garden location . If so please let me know . 
This should be a high profile location in town for you to have your cat on display . If intrested post here to let me know .


----------



## JimVT

I am bringing  a water ski rope in case someone shows with some skis.


----------



## edfast

sounds interesting, provided we make it over the hill. 

#180 snow trac
jeff


----------



## cloudcap

Bring your rain gear.  The National Weather Service is forecasting "A 40 percent chance of showers. Cloudy, with a high near 36.".

Ron


----------



## JimVT

irongoat said:


> I have been in contact with the Hinterhof beer garden where we will be meeting during the evenings . Would anyone like to display your cat at the Beer Garden location . If so please let me know .
> This should be a high profile location in town for you to have your cat on display . If intrested post here to let me know .


That looks like it could be a good place to sell one.


----------



## cheeto

JimVT said:


> I am bringing  a water ski rope in case someone shows with some skis.





cloudcap said:


> ... "A 40 percent chance of showers...
> 
> Ron



Something about all of this just screams "film at 11:00".


----------



## Doc

Sure sounds like FUN!!!!!!    
All the best guys.  I hope you have a ball and take plenty of pics, even at the beer garden.  
Cheers!!!!!


----------



## JimVT

Its 25 now so speedo is back in the dresser.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Jim you in a speedo is a really bad thaught


----------



## cheeto

JimVT said:


> Its 25 now so speedo is back in the dresser.



Note to self: Bring blinders to Track Party for riding shotgun with Jim.


----------



## JimVT

Don't miss our fun.


----------



## Nikson

Anyone care to take me as a ride along? I'll do pictures and video


----------



## Tye one on

Nikson, I'm full but if your local it probably wouldn't hurt to stop by and see if someone has an open seat. There are no guarantees so I would hate for you to drive a long ways to find out there is nothing. I'm headed over tonight and will update you if there someone has room that is not on the forums.


----------



## Nikson

Tye one on said:


> Nikson, I'm full but if your local it probably wouldn't hurt to stop by and see if someone has an open seat. There are no guarantees so I would hate for you to drive a long ways to find out there is nothing. I'm headed over tonight and will update you if there someone has room that is not on the forums.



Did I miss the date change? I thought it was in February?

I just would love to get a quick ride on few of the rigs, like a small test drive to see what do I really want as a second project...

I'm in the Valley in Oregon, not a far drive, but I would hate to drive for nothing...


----------



## cheeto

JimVT said:


> I am bringing  a water ski rope in case someone shows with some skis.



Sounds like Jim has "room" if you bring some skis.


----------



## Nikson

cheeto said:


> Sounds like Jim has "room" if you bring some skis.



I guess it will be a lot of GoPro moments, rather than my Canon DSLR  LOL


----------



## cheeto

Just to be clear, I was joking there. I don't know if anybody_ actually_ has extra room.


----------



## Tye one on

Anybody running with UHF radios Saturday?


----------



## JimVT

are you referring to   the marine channels? I have a handheld I can bring . My snow track  has cb ,2 meter and 70cm and the GMRS.


----------



## Tye one on

No marine, I think I'm on gmrs as well. Is that the freq that all the little handhelds are on?


----------



## Tye one on

on our way!


----------



## Helmsman38

I'm on  the road gold bar


----------



## Tye one on

Slow start but its a start!


----------



## Nikson

Fellas...

I think I'll be speaking for most of us "stayed-at-home" loosers... 

that PICTURES / VIDEO is much appreciated of the runs & while parked... 

Got to love to see a bunch of cats together...


----------



## Tye one on

I'll do my best.


----------



## Doc

I finally got a facebook account set up for forums forums today.
I posted about the snow-cat jamboree going on up there.
If you are on facebook please stop by and say hi and LIKE FF on there.  
Thanks.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Forums-Forums/597342600291271


----------



## utahwilson

Nikson said:


> Fellas...
> 
> I think I'll be speaking for most of us "stayed-at-home" loosers...
> 
> that PICTURES / VIDEO is much appreciated of the runs & while parked...
> 
> Got to love to see a bunch of cats together...



yes, very disappointed.  Looks like fun.


----------



## Mog1218

I will be over in the am and meet up at kristalls. What gmrs channel are you guys on?

Scott


----------



## Helmsman38

Oh the sweet smell of burnt traini  fluid . Wsdot pushed us off to the side of US2  thankfully tye one on is on his way to get our cat. A tow truck is on the way to get true f350. He'll or high water we will make it .  Anyone have a spare automatic transmission for a 1990" F350 ?


----------



## Short bus

Tye one on said:


> View attachment 65960on our way!


 

Now thats roughing it!


----------



## cheeto

I'll be on the road in about an hour. Can somebody PM me a contact number so I can find the group when I get there?


----------



## Tye one on

And they just keep coming!


----------



## Tye one on

The fun begins!


----------



## Tye one on

And then there were five!


----------



## Oilcanman

Nikson said:


> Fellas...
> 
> I think I'll be speaking for most of us "stayed-at-home" loosers...
> 
> that PICTURES / VIDEO is much appreciated of the runs & while parked...
> 
> Got to love to see a bunch of cats together...


 
Play safe and have fun, keep the pictures coming


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i would have loved to attend looks like it's going to be fun.


----------



## Helmsman38

cheeto said:


> Sounds like Jim has "room" if you bring some skis.



Are you coming  I'm sitting here with Jim he wants to know if your coming


----------



## cheeto

Just pulled in to the motel. Where is everybody or should I just look for the rugged group at the nearest bar?


----------



## Tye one on

We are at South, it's a Mexican restaurant at the east end of town. Come in, you can't miss us.


----------



## cheeto

Let me throw out my bags and I'll be down.


----------



## 300 H and H

dds said:


> i would have loved to attend looks like it's going to be fun.


 

My thoughts exactly here in snowless Iowa....

Wish we was there.....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Sno-Surfer

This sure looks like a lot of fun. Hope it happens again next year. I'm sitting in 80 degree weather right now and still want to go!
Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Tye one on

Here are a few from today, there will be more coming!


----------



## muleman RIP

You sure have a lot of brands represented there. Looks like a fun time. Is the weather getting real warm?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

muleman said:


> You sure have a lot of brands represented there. Looks like a fun time. Is the weather getting real warm?


 right but i havn't seen any krustys


----------



## Tye one on

I think we had most manufacturers covered, about 25 degrees and sunny. Couldn't have been better weather for a sno-cat jamboree!


----------



## Tye one on




----------



## Tye one on




----------



## utahwilson

awesome pictures.  keep em coming.  Re-thinking putting the roof rack on my snotrack.  who knew standing up in a snow cat would look so cool.


----------



## Nikson

Dont seem like you guys are having much fun (sarcasm is just dripping off my lips)


----------



## cheeto

Made it home. I'll be on the couch paying for this trip for a couple days but I don't regret going one bit. Amazing group of people, fantastic weather, great snow conditions. I want to say thanks again for everybody letting me ride along.


----------



## Mog1218

Posing for our friend "Roadkill". Hopefully, your Snow-Master will make it up next year.


----------



## Doc

Great Pics.  Looks like you all are having ball.   A true winter wonderland.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Great shots! Looks like the weather was perfect for it. I'll say it again...but I hope this happens next year. Looks like a great time.


----------



## Northcoast

Thanks for posting the pics,really envious of those of you who were able to attend,and hope I can next year !


----------



## undy

*I'm* jealous!

Lord, why isn't Wisconsin a bit closer to there?


----------



## cheeto

Need somebody to PM me an email addy. I don't have a photo account but I took lots of pics and a couple short videos.


----------



## hunter1951

Who's Imp is for sale and how would somebody contact them.

D


----------



## Helmsman38




----------



## JimVT

thanks for everyones support on this jamboree. We had the town talking about us.
after a wounderful lunch some of us made a run to the top.


----------



## Nikson

JimVT said:


> thanks for everyones support on this jamboree. We had the town talking about us.
> after a wounderful lunch some of us made a run to the top.



anyone able to give out the GPS coordinates on this location?!

I would like to come out there if possible.


----------



## Helmsman38

The 2013 Snow Cat Jamboree was a great success .

Jim perfect job on the banner stickers and signs . 
Mog1218 and pal ran ahead on the sleds to survey the blown down trees with reports back to the convoy . 

Cloud Caps quick thinking too bring three chain saws which made the adventure possible . 

Thank you too Colin and Piston Bully for their amazing show of support for The Snow Cat Jamboree and their continued leadership in the snow cat industry . 

Everyone was involved in removing the blown down trees which made for great progress ! 

Then there was Tye One On who provided all the food and beer. Big thanks to you April . 

Special thank you to Bert for letting us all park at your place great host with a huge heart !!! and we have been invited back ! if there was any interest in Snow Cat Jamboree 2014 ? 

Thank you to Roger the owner of Der Ritterhof Motel and Kirstals restraunt for allowing us to hold the prestaging event at your place ! We all had a great time !

And Doc thank you for your web expertise and helping us all communicate It all started right here on at www.forumsforums.com . 

I would also like to thank my wife for her support putting on this event ! 

Thats all from me ! Hope to see everyones photos get posted .


----------



## 300 H and H

Nikson said:


> anyone able to give out the GPS coordinates on this location?!
> 
> I would like to come out there if possible.


 


Hey Nikson, It's looking like you might need a Snow Trac to get there...

Maybe your next project if you get to drive one.... Sure like mine

Regards, Kirk


----------



## cheeto

300 H and H said:


> Hey Nikson, It's looking like you might need a Snow Trac to get there...



Actually, Dave had already broke trail to the top in the Imp and we were on the way down when the Snow Tracs headed up.
.
.
.
Just stoking the flames of the "brand battle" a little. 
They were all good machines.


----------



## utahwilson

Great Photos!


----------



## 300 H and H

cheeto said:


> Actually, Dave had already broke trail to the top in the Imp and we were on the way down when the Snow Tracs headed up.
> .
> .
> .
> Just stoking the flames of the "brand battle" a little.
> They were all good machines.


----------



## Mog1218

Nikson said:


> anyone able to give out the GPS coordinates on this location?!
> 
> I would like to come out there if possible.


 
N 47°47.337
W 120°28.734


----------



## Nikson

Great job on it all...  Thanks for posting pictures & I'm definitely hoping that one will take place in 2014, so I can join on whatever I have at that time (even my skies)


----------



## Nikson

300 H and H said:


> Hey Nikson, It's looking like you might need a Snow Trac to get there...
> 
> Maybe your next project if you get to drive one.... Sure like mine
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Currently seems like I'm on a lookout for a SuperImp 1450 / LMC1500 or similar in size... would like to have some extra cargo space, since I dont travel alone all that much when it comes to this... 

Lots of times my Wrangler is very capable (check out my YouTube videos)


----------



## JimVT

JimVT said:


> thanks for everyones support on this jamboree. We had the town talking about us.
> after a wounderful lunch some of us made a run to the top.


Later the sun shined into the trees and put the tree shadows on the fog.


----------



## nikos

hey Guys
I wish ........
I wish the best for the next jamboree 2014.
It's too far away..............from Hellas.
Jim
It's the same clouds of fog that settles around my  town for several days in the  winter season. Looks like a sea, and  the mountains as islands.
It is a temperature inversion phenomenon due to changes in the barometric atmospheric temperature.
The sun is shine on the mountains and in the city, the things are in a freezing.
Just get another one climate system the fog disappears.

Keep sending pics

Regards Nikos


----------



## Nathan R

irongoat said:


> Is anyone out there intrested in trailering to Washington for a track party ?  Forest service road 6710 cross street Old Cascade Highway Take US HWY 2 from Skykomish Wa,  east  or US HWY 2 west from Leavenworth Wa.  Feb 24th~ Sunday the 26th . Lodging can be found in Skykomish Wa or Leavenworth Wa.
> 
> Just dosent seem to be very many people in my area that get their Thiokol or Tuckers out . What ever it is you have we would love to see you bring it out for a cruise .    Let me know if there is any intrest .



I take it got moved from February to January? I missed it, bummer.


----------



## Tye one on

The confusion seems to be that this thread was started for a track party in 2012, the dates for 2013 were January 25-27. Sorry for the confusion, we will start a completely new thread for 2014.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

good i want to make it a point to attend


----------



## Nathan R

Tye one on said:


> The confusion seems to be that this thread was started for a track party in 2012, the dates for 2013 were January 25-27. Sorry for the confusion, we will start a completely new thread for 2014.



No worries, sorry I missed you guys. This works out ok as hopefully I will have a working machine to join you all next year.


----------



## Tye one on

Track party 2013 was a great success and we all owe a big thanks to Marco (iron goat) for the idea and initiative to organize this event, this would not have happened without him. Thanks Marco. As for 2014 there is a new thread started for the planning and information about the event, WA state track party/snowcat jamboree 2014. The information will be updated there regarding the planning of the events and the needs for event day and possible trips prior to that day for preparation. We had a great turn out and if you missed it this year you make it a priority for next year. Thanks again Marco you did a wonderful job.


----------



## cloudcap

Here's a link to my photos from the Snowcat Jamboree on Google+.  They're full resolution (i.e., large) and many are geotagged, so you can plot them on a map if you're so inclined.  Grab copies of whatever you want as I'll delete them in a month or so to conserve space.  Thanks for the fun adventure -- looking forward to seeing everyone again next year.

Ron


----------



## muleman RIP

Great pics Cloudcap. Sure looks like a fun run.


----------



## Helmsman38

cloudcap said:


> Here's a link to my photos from the Snowcat Jamboree on Google+. They're full resolution (i.e., large) and many are geotagged, so you can plot them on a map if you're so inclined. Grab copies of whatever you want as I'll delete them in a month or so to conserve space. Thanks for the fun adventure -- looking forward to seeing everyone again next year.
> 
> Ron


 
Ron ,
Fantastic photos   so many different views to see !  Love those shots of the big tree cutting .


----------



## Helmsman38

Hey Jim  Post some photos when you get a chance !


----------



## Helmsman38

Check out the thread on the snowcat jamboree 2014 .  Excellent parking maintained roads to trailer on and excellent views snow catting to the top. 
Enjoy the United States  best organized outdoor snowcat event . 

Leavenworth Washington offers the Northwest best winter time  experience . Come experience Leaveanworth Washington and the Snow Cat Jamboree 2014.


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H and H said:


> Hey Nikson, It's looking like you might need a Snow Trac to get there...
> 
> Maybe your next project if you get to drive one.... Sure like mine
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Kirk
Your welcome to use my trailer if you let me know ahead of time for the jamboree.


----------



## Helmsman38

Bump


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> I printed  a few flyers and when I see a parked cat I slip one in the door.
> maybe repost the flyer download??




Jim do you still have any of those flyers ???  We could tweek the dates on it and reuse it  for the 2015 Snow Cat Jamboree.  Maybe The One On would put it on his Facebook page if he has time.


----------



## Helmsman38

Oilcanman said:


> I am new here, but my friend here in Princeton  B.C. has a Tucker, and we are thinking that next year we will come down.




Oilcanman  Hope to see you there


----------



## Helmsman38

cheeto said:


> I'd be coming from the Spokane/CDA area. No cat yet, I'm still in the research stages so seeing how different models do head-to-head in our snow conditions would be a plus. I'd have to beg for a ride with other members if I could make it over. Any empty seats available?



Did you ever decide on a cat yet ??


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc said:


> Done.
> 
> Sure sounds like a great time.  I hope to see lots of pics on here showing the event from start to finish.



Doc,

That old event page   where is it I want to copy and paste it to a word document and tweek the dates for this years event


----------



## Helmsman38

F.A.A.C. Slim said:


> Kirk-
> Yeah your right...I've got to replace clutch, clutch slave, repair/replace the emergency brake cable, re-locate battery, hang a dozen replacement grousers and hopefully that's about it.
> 
> As for the Jamboree, I'm hoping to time it so that my brother and I can make the show.  He has property in Sandpoint ID and wants to run BALTO up there....the terrain around my mining claims is more than the cat can handle (always above 10,000')....so I just acquired a dual axle car hauler trailer w/ electric brakes (just big enough for the cat)...then I got a '89 Chevy 3/4 ton pickup w/ rebuilt 350cu V8   turbo 400 auto 3-speed...so we have an outfit to haul with....I spoke with DAn (catservice) in Salt Lake and plan on a little rendezvous with him on the way up north.....would be good for me to have someone really knowledgeable drive it around and then I'd buy beers...lets see how it shakes out
> cheers



Hope you guys can make it this year for the Snow Cat Jamboree in Leavenworth Jan 22~ through the 25th ??


----------



## Helmsman38

Doc said:


> Added Map to Snow Cat Jamboree Page.
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/Snowcat_Jamboree.html



This is the one I'm trying to find


----------

